# Baby bettas??



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I think there was a thread out there somewhere about this.. But I couldn't find it...could someone tell me a little more about these?? Petcos have started selling them and I was debating on buying one..has anyone bought one?? Are they males or females??


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

From what I read they are to young to tell if they are male or female and I would think unless you know how to raise Betta fry it would be hard to keep alive, Especially since baby Bettas need live foods.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

True..I think they are old enough to have crushed pellets because they are old enough to have color but idk..hmmmm I still would like more info before I want to purchase one of these cute little goobers


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have 4 babies & 4 juveniles. All purchased through Petco. The babies are super cute, but a LOT of work. I have to do daily water changes, they eat about every 6 hours or so , they have to be kept pretty warm & don't like fluctuating temps and they stress easily. Very hard to tell the sex on them when they are super tiny. I got a surprise when I found a CT in the mix at the store. They are fragile little things, but I find taking care of them rewarding. My oldest just got moved to her "big girl" tank and my other 3 juvies will follow in another week or 2 depending on their growth and overall health. The 4 very young babies will stay in the "nursery" most likely for another month or two. They were super tiny when I took them home. Good luck finding any right now, some of the Petco stores in this area are out or almost out. One employee told me yesterday that new fish arrive on Wednesdays, so if you are up to the challenge, good luck! I'll try and post a pic or two, if not they are on my profile page.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

This is my littlest boy-Matthew


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

The first is my little CT (possibly/hopefully) female Emily. The second is my tiniest boy rescued the same day as Em, Matthew and the third is my "oldest baby", Siobhan. She's at least 3 weeks ahead of the others. I don't have great pics of the twins, but their on my page and I have yet to take any of my other juvies because I just got them today. My littlest started showing SBD problems today. Fine earlier in the day, but not great later on. Sigh. Hope he makes it, he's so cute!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

They are absolutely adorable! Im still unsure about buying one as I really prefer males..but I bet I would bond with the fish if I raised it from a baby  they are so adorable! I might go check the stores tomorrow so I will see what I come home with


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Darn snow storm....can't get to petco..


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Bummer  No snow here. Just rain.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

We got a good foot by my house


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I heard they got a lot of snow in Denver and about a foot or more in Trinidad.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Yep! It's mostly melted now...but i got my baby betta! He/she is soooooo tiny!! Is it normal that they just sit on the bottom of the tank??


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mine did in the beginning. But quickly settled in and all are pretty hyper. How big is your tank and are you using a filter yet? My little ones aren't in filtered tanks yet. 3 of my juvies have finally moved into bigger, filtered tanks. Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

His name is lil'muffin cause well he's maybe -------- that big  and super skinny...I have been giving it crushed freeze dried blood worms to fatten her up.. I hope he gets more active cause she or he makes me worry all the time...no filter and is in a one gallon tank that is half filled up because well he has some troubles swimming still..any tips??


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I got Pikachu at petco and I'm guessing he isn't even a full three weeks. I keep him in a 1 gal betta keeper, but only two inches full, which Is still A TON of room for him. I feed him crushed pellets, and blood worms, ad live bbs. His water is heated, and he gets LOTS of love. I would say buy one, they are tricky, but not too hard! Good luck!


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mine are in about 1/2 gallon tanks that are unfiltered since they are too little to fight the current yet. Best advice is to keep baby warm and small meals 3-4 times a day until a little older. And keep a lid on the tank! I had a baby surprise me, jump out and thankfully survive. Baby should get more energetic as it settles in. I think the pet store experience throws them a bit. Good luck & Happy New Year!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok..hmmm I don't have a heater cause I can't afford one but I have put some stuffed animals around his tank to keep him/she warm and I plan to change his water on Tuesday any other tips?? He's getting more active


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Zoo med heaters cost $10 and work great. It will help in the proper growing of ur baby.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok..I might go check them out..if I get time.. School starts back up on Wednesday so I better hurry


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mine are heated in an unconventional manner. I have the "nursery"/"hospital" in my bathroom which is the warmest room in the house. They have the reptile Zoo med heaters under their tanks and I placed an oil heater in the room that I turn on when I'm home. It keeps the water temp between 80 & 82 degrees. It's not normal, but it works!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

My baby is doing much much better now! He's still super skinny but he's much more active  I'm feeding him freeze dried bloodworms to fatten him/her up


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Try Frozen bloodworms instead of freeze dried. They should contain more nutritional value and should boost his/her growth.

Good luck on your baby


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I will try that!! Thank!


----------



## Larkspur (Jun 26, 2011)

I made a thread about baby bettas a while ago although it didn't get very many replies so it probably wasn't the one you were thinking of lol. They are super cool! I bought three. They weren't too much trouble to take care of. when they first came into the store you couldn't even tell what color they were because they were so small! Mine have totally changed since I bought them. I feed them 3 times a day. (when I'm not at school, when I am they have to settle for eating twice a day with bigger meals) I do 50%water change every other day. They are super cool and seem to be much more willing to interact with me than some of my other fish have been in the past I think they are more outgoing since they are babies! So far I am almost positive that the first one I bought is a female but the other two are so small that I have no idea what they are still! My theory is that since they aren't growing at the same rate the two smaller ones are probably boys (although I know nothing about the development of juvenile bettas) They are lots of fun! but if you get one I wouldn't bother with the "baby betta starter kit" they outgrow the tank in about 3 days and it doesn't come with much food.
OH!! haha oops I thought you were still debating on getting one!
I hope you enjoy your baby betta adventure as much as I have!!


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

It has been cool to see them grow and change over the weeks. My first one totally surprised me & turned out to be a male! For weeks I was convinced female & then almost overnight, long fins grew & his color darkened. I had to change his name and everything. Some of my younger ones are now starting to do the same thing.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

In the past I have gotten young bettas from petco but the only official baby I got died in 2 days. Im pretty sure it was sick when i got it though. 

It's pretty cool to watch them grow up. One CT i got was totally transparent and small but now she is all grown up and yellow. The other is a blue CT. She is still pretty small and was labled as a female and not a baby but she was about the same size as the babies.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Awww! Very cute! I wound up with one CT out of all my babies. Still not 100% sure of the sex yet. "She" is almost at the point where fin growth should be taking off. It hasn't yet, but her colors came in strong. Em went from being transparent too and is now deep shades of blues. Ventral fin maybe got a tiny bit longer, but not much else has. With my first, the fins grew almost overnight and then he darkened up. I thought for sure he was a she for the first several weeks.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I got the serious runt of the shipment.. Every betta in the store had full color and were probably close enough to tell if they were male or female...mine is still very transparent with very small fins...he's not growing very fast


----------



## jonny4577 (Jan 6, 2012)

I just bought one its a male he looks like a half moon double tail i got him at petco hes i'll post a pick.


----------



## Rex and Flower (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi i was just think of getting a baby betta. i have a 2 gallon tank with a heater and filter. Could anyone suggest any thing i should get before bring a baby betta in to my home


----------



## jonny4577 (Jan 6, 2012)

I had in small tank and he would lay at the bottom but now i have him in a one gallon tank with heater and under gravel filter and hes doing fantastic he looks like a halfmoon double tail[


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Awww he's so cute!!


----------



## jonny4577 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah but I don't know what to name him that was after the first day I've only had him 3 days now but his is already looking bigger.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Mine is teeny tiny still


----------



## jonny4577 (Jan 6, 2012)

really how long have u had him


----------

